# Gobi Racks



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I gotta stop looking at toys for my toys!! looked up these roof racks and hadda frikin Heart Attack!!! 1300.00 to 2500.00 and up???!!!... crap... I could learn to weld for that...

Anybody seen one? and are they really that good?

GOBI Jeep Wrangler JK 4 Door Stealth Safari Roof Rack | eBay


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't looked at one up close, but IF they bolt right on $1500 isn't that bad,
Basicly for straight forward fabrication (cut and weld) the cost of building is about the same as the price of the steel, but if you have to bend tube the price goes up quick, Powder coating should cost about the same as good paint.


----------

